
170m passwords stolen in Zynga hack, monitor says - sorokod
https://www.theguardian.com/games/2019/dec/19/170m-passwords-stolen-in-zynga-words-with-friends-hack-monitor-says
======
sorokod
"The dump also included some Facebook IDs and phone numbers for users who had
provided that information to the company."

Why on earth would you provide a phone number to Zynga?

~~~
tomatotomato37
Words with Friends was a popular cellphone game during the time when phone
permissions were still fairly generous, so the phone numbers were harvested
from there

